

A Compositionally Verified Compiler for a Higher-Order Imperative Language [pdf] - gkuan
https://www.mpi-sws.org/~viktor/papers/pilsner.pdf

======
kungfooman
Too theoretical, needs something practical in browser to live test.

~~~
cyrus_
I don't know about running them in a browser, but the related projects CakeML
[1] and CompCert [2] are both pretty easy to download and run, and very
featureful.

[1] [https://cakeml.org/](https://cakeml.org/) [2]
[http://compcert.inria.fr/compcert-C.html](http://compcert.inria.fr/compcert-C.html)

